# Anyone into indie horror rpg?



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 16, 2014)

http://vgperson.com/games/

What is your favorite?

I love the Witch's House. I honestly wasn't expecting the end. 

Also, do you have any links to other games you want to share?


----------



## tobi! (Nov 16, 2014)

There's this game you need to help me remember. It stars this great female lead...it's futuristic and artsy but the artwork is so...weird...it's staticy and the music is really great and it throws out a bunch or quotes. It's really creepy.
I remember this specific part where the lady has to find the code for the door...The game title starts with an F I think...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 16, 2014)

Norski said:


> There's this game you need to help me remember. It stars this great female lead...it's futuristic and artsy but the artwork is so...weird...it's staticy and the music is really great and it throws out a bunch or quotes. It's really creepy.
> I remember this specific part where the lady has to find the code for the door...The game title starts with an F I think...


Er... is it Off? Sorry I don't really know. I don't really know a lot of them that starts with F, but the ones that do sound like nothing you are describing.

Some other ones it could be are .Flow or Forest of Drizzling Rain.


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello? Hell...o? 

I liked that one, sort of!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 16, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Hello? Hell...o?
> 
> I liked that one, sort of!


I've been wanting to try that one, but the lack of puzzles bothers me a bit. He he...


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Nov 17, 2014)

I really like both Misao and Mad Father.
Though Ib, The Witch's House, The Crooked Man, Paranoiac, and Mermaid Swamp are also pretty good.


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 17, 2014)

Ib has got to be one of my favourite 2D RPG horror games. It's... full of surprises and in all honestly, was one of the most original I've seen. The scares were frightening and the plot was very good. I loved how you switched to Gary too. 

Corpse Party is pretty famous but I didn't get much into it's craze because 'eh'. I just didn't feel it. There's also Ao Oni, which freaks the hell out of me-- It just chases you around the house and you just... can't hide anywhere ;v; It's so creepy ;_;


----------



## nammie (Nov 17, 2014)

I love watching ppl play indie horror games (esp cry heh) but my reflexes are too crappy for me to actually play them myself lol


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 17, 2014)

Nashiro said:


> Ib has got to be one of my favourite 2D RPG horror games. It's... full of surprises and in all honestly, was one of the most original I've seen. The scares were frightening and the plot was very good. I loved how you switched to Gary too.
> 
> Corpse Party is pretty famous but I didn't get much into it's craze because 'eh'. I just didn't feel it. There's also Ao Oni, which freaks the hell out of me-- It just chases you around the house and you just... can't hide anywhere ;v; It's so creepy ;_;



Ib was great, also!!

I remember when I used to like Pewdiepie and I would watch him play Ao Oni I think
the days man
the days


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 17, 2014)

Nashiro said:


> Ib has got to be one of my favourite 2D RPG horror games. It's... full of surprises and in all honestly, was one of the most original I've seen. The scares were frightening and the plot was very good. I loved how you switched to Gary too.
> 
> Corpse Party is pretty famous but I didn't get much into it's craze because 'eh'. I just didn't feel it. There's also Ao Oni, which freaks the hell out of me-- It just chases you around the house and you just... can't hide anywhere ;v; It's so creepy ;_;


Ha ha at least you know where you are going in Ao Oni. In Paranoiac you have to find a hiding place while the enemy chases you and sometimes it doesn't even work and you get caught.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 17, 2014)

Ruby quest got me into the genre and animal crossing in general but idk if thats really..indie horror?


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm a baby so I don't really play horror RPGs, but I really liked Misao. What I played of Ib was good, too. When I get a workings computer I'll probably play Mad Father, which I think is by the person who did Misao?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zoraluv said:


> Ruby quest got me into the genre and animal crossing in general but idk if thats really..indie horror?



Ruby Quest is pretty cool! Idk if it would necessarily count as an RPG, but ye. I tried to get into Nan Quest, but things were kind of all over the place in that one lol.


----------



## Alvery (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes! My favourite is Ib, but it freaked me out so much that I'm probably never going to visit another art museum for the rest of my life xD

But Witch's House is wonderful, too! I especially loved the plot twist at the end, haha


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 17, 2014)

I played one, insomnia? Uh... Something like that... PewDiePie played it and got famous. Yeah, that's about it. I don't really have time for games much RN


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

OH MAN
OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN
from that list, i like Ib, The Witch's House, and Hello? Hell...o?. OFF is really good too omg i even played the unofficial fangame sequel, Unknown.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 17, 2014)

computertrash said:


> OH MAN
> OH MAN OH MAN OH MAN
> from that list, i like Ib, The Witch's House, and Hello? Hell...o?. OFF is really good too omg i even played the unofficial fangame sequel, Unknown.



I didn't know OFF counted as horror (although I guess it makes sense). I like that one as well. 

And is the fansequel worth it? I feel like I shouldn't play it because I have a kind of set in my mind idea about what happened in the game/ what happens afterwards, and I don't think I'd be able to play a game if it doesn't mesh well with what I think happened.


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 17, 2014)

I watched tobuscus play witches house [I'm weak don't blame meh] and it was pretty dam scary


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

Lady Timpani said:


> I didn't know OFF counted as horror (although I guess it makes sense). I like that one as well.
> 
> And is the fansequel worth it? I feel like I shouldn't play it because I have a kind of set in my mind idea about what happened in the game/ what happens afterwards, and I don't think I'd be able to play a game if it doesn't mesh well with what I think happened.



Unknown was OK i guess. theres some things like the fan visuals that look off but its kinda unsettling. it tries too hard to be like the original.


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 17, 2014)

My favorite was probably Mad Father, although it did give me a headache.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 17, 2014)

I really love these games! I've played all of the ones on that list (with the exception of Misao, I think) and my favorite was by far The Crooked Man. I also really liked Ib but it took me forever to finish it cause it kept scaring me.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 17, 2014)

Beleated_Media said:


> I watched tobuscus play witches house [I'm weak don't blame meh] and it was pretty dam scary


Ha ha I wouldn't blame you. I fell for almost all the traps except the really obvious ones (book of death, poison soup, lending a hand). XD


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 18, 2014)

Yume Nikki was my first ever indie horror game. You play as a shut-in girl where you explore her _surreal and creepy_ dream world. There is almost no hint about the story as there is little-to-no dialogue in the game, only subtle hints as to what's going on. One of the most famous indie horror game.



Spoiler: Screenshots


























Spoiler: Gameplay video











Dreaming Mary is one of my favorite recent horror game. You play as a girl named Mary who also explore her dream world. This time, it's full of cute and pink things, with animal friends that would love to play with you. As you fall deeper into the dream, you find out that things may not be as pretty as they seem to be...

Good artwork and music, also has a lot of symbolism. Content may be disturbing and triggering.



Spoiler: Screenshots





























Spoiler: Gameplay video


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 19, 2014)

I remember seeing Ib. Also Mad Father. These games never run correctly on my computer though...


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 19, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> Yume Nikki was my first ever indie horror game. You play as a girl where you explore her _surreal and creepy_ dream world. There is almost no hint about the story as there is little-to-no dialogue in the game, only subtle hints as to what's going on. One of the most famous indie horror game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried Dreaming Mary last night. I spent an entire ten minutes trying to get past the door with the bunny in it because I thought you were suppose to face the background to talk to them. I didn't know all you had to do was walk up next to them. This perspective is new to me. I feel like an idiot. XD


----------



## LaceGloves (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello? Hell... o? made me very panicky throughout the time of playing the game. It was super eerie and unsettling. I also like the fact that everything you do changes what will happen next.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 22, 2014)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I tried Dreaming Mary last night. I spent an entire ten minutes trying to get past the door with the bunny in it because I thought you were suppose to face the background to talk to them. I didn't know all you had to do was walk up next to them. This perspective is new to me. I feel like an idiot. XD



LOL I had the same problem! I thought that something was wrong with my game and panicked a little until I figured it out... Hopefully that didn't made you ragequit


----------



## Minene (Nov 27, 2014)

yeeees  My favorite one is Ib, but I've played mad father, the witch's house, misao, and yume nikki. I haven't had time to play any more. I watched a playthrough for Corpse party I don't want to play it by myself.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 27, 2014)

LaceGloves said:


> Hello? Hell... o? made me very panicky throughout the time of playing the game. It was super eerie and unsettling. I also like the fact that everything you do changes what will happen next.



SAME TBH
i was so spooked so ihad to play it while sitting next to my brother in a brighter lit room. it was pretty cool, although the picture when you finish was pretty strange looking.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Nov 28, 2014)

Ooh, thanks for the list! I've been meaning to get to Ib for a while now.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 28, 2014)

ThePayne22 said:


> Ooh, thanks for the list! I've been meaning to get to Ib for a while now.



No problem! I found another link with more selection if anyone's interested:

http://rpgmaker.net/games/

Currently downloading 5 Little Lights. Some of the text said poison swamp.

Bring it on... 
Edit: Currently less than five minutes in and I already saw ghosts. I'm screwed. ;_;


----------



## BondsE (Nov 29, 2014)

I never heard about this. Seems like this is pretty awesome.


----------

